# AIB Insurance - Motorhome & Campervan Insurance



## AIBinsurance (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello folks,

We are a UK insurance broker that specialises insuring campervan and motorhomes tailoring policies around clients needs.  

We have access to all the UK's specialist insurance companies and provide Wild Camping members discounted rates when you mention Wild Camping.  Please call us on 02380 268351 for an instant quote and cover or visit us at:

Motorhome Insurance from AIB | AIB Insurance

You won't see our prices on internet comparison sites either as we like to talk to our clients and get a feel for those needs and demands.

More importantly, we are great people who are equally as passionate (well almost) as you are about your special vehicle.

Look forward to talking to you


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

I'l remember to try these next year :wacko: .


----------



## mark61 (Dec 4, 2013)

Me too, just renewed mine as well. lol


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 4, 2013)

I renewed mine three Months ago but I will ring next time as well


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

mark61 said:


> Me too, just renewed mine as well. lol



Trouble is if you went through every insurance company you found the season would be over by the time you made your mind c: lol , and i don't trust comparison sites.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 4, 2013)

shawbags said:


> Trouble is if you went through every insurance company you found the season would be over by the time you made your mind c: lol , and i don't trust comparison sites.



No, never trust comparison sites, they came back with quotes between £4000 and £7000 for my van, 2 years ago. Ok, I know I live in one of the worst post codes but I don't pay any think like those figures. Some insurance firms live on another planet.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 4, 2013)

My renewal is January, so worth a try when the current mob double the premium.


----------



## johnmac185 (Dec 4, 2013)

AIBinsurance said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> We are a UK insurance broker that specialises insuring campervan and motorhomes tailoring policies around clients needs.
> 
> ...



Just had my renewal in from Saga,up to £312 from £272 last year,,phoned this chap Darren from AIB,,quoted me £212 to start on 27th Dec gave discount reduced to £200,,grabbed it with both hands ,,well pleased,,,John


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 5, 2013)

Not tried them for motorhome insurance, but will when renewal due, have got our travel insurance, with extreme sports insurance added, they are well recommended, and check that you have all the cover that you would need, and some that you don't even think about.  Great service, very friendly.


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 5, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> Just had my renewal in from Saga,up to £312 from £272 last year,,phoned this chap Darren from AIB,,quoted me £212 to start on 27th Dec gave discount reduced to £200,,grabbed it with both hands ,,well pleased,,,John


Do you have to provide a copy of your driving licence,like Flux is asking for ?
cheers
David


----------



## AIBinsurance (Dec 5, 2013)

JohnMac - many thanks for your business.  Glad you found us well priced and liked our service.

Just to clarify we are definately not a comparison site!

Driving Licences.......
Obviously we are a broker so deal with a panel of insurers and some do ask for a copy everytime you take a policy with them.  Other insurers don't feel the need but it really depends on the insurer we place you with.  It's a bit like the no claims bonus on motorhomes.  Some insurers use it, others don't - we have options either way.  

I hope this helps in some way.


----------

